# Quadrant Hinge Jig



## volfan (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a router jig for installing quadrant hinges?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/JakeBrain/blog/23937

check it out


----------



## volfan (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Nicky. That is just what I need.


----------

